
Aluminum-Induced Entropy in Biological Systems Implications Neurological Disease - SQL2219
https://www.hindawi.com/journals/jt/2014/491316/
======
wallace_f
>[Al-mordanted dyes are] in coatings for pharmaceutical tablets and vitamin
capsules.

